# Convert your Photos to ASCII art!



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

This is cool, and converted one my more popular landscapes into ASCII Art. 8)

http://www.glassgiant.com/ascii/

The best viewing is full screen and a step back from your monitor.


----------

